# 2nd Annual Indiana Micro Championships



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Okay, folks, clear your calendars for January 19th and 20th! 

Indy Slots is proud to announce that this year's race will be a two day event, featuring the addition of Mini-Slider Oval racing and Rally cars! 

The race flyer and oval/on-road rules are attached. Off road rules will be included later. 

Register early on-line with Paypal. Send to [email protected]. Please include classes, frequency #'s, PT #'s, etc.

If you can not use PayPal, I will accept Postal Money orders. PM me and I will give you my mailing adress. 

If you have questions or comments, ask them here- please do not contact the shop.

One last note: There is a limit of 50 total entries for oval.

Moderators, could you please "sticky" this thread? We had over 75 entries last year, our first championship race!


----------



## MiniT18 (Feb 18, 2007)

sounds like fun, i might have to come over there to race this one... Any idea what kinda handout for the touring car stock class? is it gonna be a 300 sized?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It will be 300 sized, but mfg. hasn't been nailed down yet.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what does no buggy or truck conversion mean? and i was hoping for a mod slider class but stock will have to do i had a blast last year cant wait till jan


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

one18thscalerac said:


> what does no buggy or truck conversion mean? and i was hoping for a mod slider class but stock will have to do i had a blast last year cant wait till jan


We had a driver pre-enter the mod on-road clas last year with a vendetta and a 1/12 body. There were several complaints from drivers that the car was to wide for traffic to deal with on a tight track (and rightfully so). We wanted to avoid this happening again.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

*off road rules*

Here's the Off-road rules.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

that driver called the track and described the car and thats where he was told to enter and it was a mcallister 1/18th stockcar body made for the mini t and 18t and he was doing vary well till the box stock car broke in the main butr anyways where would a car like that enter this year? thanks


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

how bout a mod slider class?


----------



## MiniT18 (Feb 18, 2007)

is there a website for the track? how big is the track gonna be?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

ronald86 said:


> that driver called the track and described the car and thats where he was told to enter and it was a mcallister 1/18th stockcar body made for the mini t and 18t and he was doing vary well till the box stock car broke in the main butr anyways where would a car like that enter this year? thanks


Trust me, I'm not blaming the driver. This was our first year and there was a lack of communication between myself and the track owner.

You can enter that car in the on-road mod truck class, with the appropriate body.

Not sure about the mod slider class yet. We don't really want two slider classes, as we are running oval first in the day and on-road afterwards. If we have enough requests, the rule could be changed.

MiniT18: the track is 32' * 65'. I'll put up some pics soon.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

so this is a 2day race this year?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Question, is the vendetta ST ok to drive in mod truck with the stock body???and 2nd, will there be jumps in the course for mod truck or is it a straight up road course. 3rd hey hERBIE, missed yoiu at hobbie sports sun the 14. we will be back up there on sun. the 28, hope to see you there!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ok 420 i;ll be there i went to this race last year and had a blast they ran a great show


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Please note changes to the flyer and class rules.

Ron 86: Mod Slider class added. However, there is a 50 entry limit for the oval racing. We need time to tear down and set up the road course.

one18thscalerac: Yes, Saturday is oval and on-road. Sunday is off-road. Thanks for the props.

420 Tech R/C: The Vendetta can race with other truck classes. We have a truck/buggy class on Saturday's road course, then seperate truck and buggy classes on Sunday with the jumps.

Pictures coming later this weekend.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm happy to announce the addition of a new sponsor, Team Exotek! We're very excited to have them on board along with Castle Creations, who gave us tremendous technical support last year. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

mod slider class awsome can we enter by mail this year


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Ron:

Not a problem. e-mail me and I'll give you the adress. We are only accepting Postal Money Orders by mail.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

no problem thanks and one18th ravs about your track to anyone that will listen here in mich pls send him the address also thanks


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Ron, you'll have to e-mail me for that address. I can't seem to contact you.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Okay guys, we've taken your request and here it is: Mod Recoil !.

We have decided to forgo the stock class, as most seem to want brushless and there is no strong stock class here in town. 

6 cell NiMh, or 7.4V lipo, open motor.

Flyer and rules will be updated later. Have at it, fellas.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

badsign heres my email jeffburton1fan at yahoo.com


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Gotcha...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

any pics of the track?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Here you go. Track is 33' by 63' with 2 17' driver stands on opposite sides. The layout in January will be tighter than the one you see here.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

BadSign said:


> Here you go. Track is 33' by 63' with 2 17' driver stands on opposite sides. The layout in January will be tighter than the one you see here.


Cool, if all goes well there should be 3 or 4 of us from springfield ohio!

Thanks for the pics,
CD


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

BadSign said:


> Okay guys, we've taken your request and here it is: Mod Recoil !.
> 
> We have decided to forgo the stock class, as most seem to want brushless and there is no strong stock class here in town.
> 
> ...


Did you eliminate this class??

1.	Stock 4wd Touring 
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 108mm Front/ Rear Max 
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor TBA
TIRES: Any
BODY: 2 or 4 Door TC
BATTERIES: Nimh 5 Cell 2/3a limit
No Buggy or truck conversions

This is the class I had planned on entering

Thanks.......Scooter


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

No. Stock 4WD is for 1/18th scale touring cars (M18, MRS4). The recoil is 1/14th scale, hence the seperate class.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

That's good ...I must have mis-read the postings......I'll be there with a couple of guys from town for the stock 1-18th class......

looking forward to it...


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Anybody running Recoils on a wkly basis???


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I think a few guys are just starting out here in Indy, but nothing consistent. I'd call the shop at (317)787-SLOT


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

are you guys running a 2wd 1/18 class for scalpels/brp sc18's. That would be AWESOME if you did!! If not a class would we be able to run a scalpel in another class???never mind I answered my own question by opening the rules link on the first page!!! OOOPS!!!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, we ran 2wd with 4wd last year in "unlimited". We're seperating them this year


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

could i get the address to mail my entry in email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

In the stock 4wd mini touring class, can you buy extra handout motors? any word on the mfg? what is the latest entrys can be turned in?

Thanks for you time,
CD


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The Motor will be the Venom Fireball. You'll receive one free with your entry, and each additional motor will be approx. $10. Entries can be turned in any time, but sooner will get you a reserved pit spot.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone Know if there will be any sponsers there ?,such as losi,since saturday ther will be two classes of them.Any Event T-shirts being made ??


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Exotek and Castle Creations will be sponsoring the event. There is a possibility of more sponsors on the way. There were T-shirts last year, but I'm not in the loop on that decision for this year. I'll check and let you know.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Start sending those entries! First 50 are given a reserved pit space. Also, let me know if you need to pit next to someone in particular.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

What about a stock 2wd onroad class? It might get some more pancar guys to make the trip if they can run 2 classes. I'd be in for both.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

martian 710 said:


> What about a stock 2wd onroad class? It might get some more pancar guys to make the trip if they can run 2 classes. I'd be in for both.


Onroad or Oval?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was talking about stock pancar onroad not oval, but you might get some BRP'rs to come out for oval also. I race both but prefer onroad. I woul race all 3 if available. With the BRP cars you can run either with just a slight change in tweak. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The pan cars were the lowpoint of last year's turnout. We decided that, unless there were early requests for it, we would keep it off the schedule. As it stands right now, our largest class is Recoil, which didn't exist last year!


----------



## cclarkjr (Dec 16, 2007)

*cost*

what is the cost of this event?
any shock or spring changes allowed in the slider stock class, or is it what comes with the kit?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

cclarkjr said:


> what is the cost of this event?
> any shock or spring changes allowed in the slider stock class, or is it what comes with the kit?


First entry is $25, $15 for each additional entry

Stock Slider class allows aftermarket radio, esc, and servo. 
Motor, tires, body and chassis must be box stock. 6 cell NiMH only. 

Mod Slider is wide open other than body. 7.4V LiPo limit.
Modify the chassis any way you want.

If all the talk I've heard is true, we're expecting a big slider turnout.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

We will have T-Shirts. Once I get one, I'll post a picture.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Okay racers, we're only one month away from the Midwest's biggest little R/C race, The Indiana Micro Championship. 

I'd also like to announce a new sponsor to the program, *Team Scream Racing*. John of TSR has offered to supply us with several door prizes for the weekend, and it is greatly appreciated

Our first 50 entries have guaranteed reserve seating, so get in while you can.

and more importantly have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Speaking of News Years day,since Indy slots isnt going to have a news years day race,There is going to be a trophy race down in New Castle at the moose lodge new years day,and they will be running a class of Sliders for anyone interested..doors open at 8am and racing at 12 noon,there will be trophies.!!!!!!!!!
i think its $20 to enter.
Anyone from Indy going,just take St Rd 3 north through New castle to the the North side,you will go under a train bridge over pass,the next Light is New York Ave,turn right(east) and go about a 1/2 mile ,..Moose lodge on right,pull into parking lot stay to the right and go back around to the right. (building gets taller its a gym) you will see all the cars,and just go in the class doors. Hope to see some people from Slots there.
By the way yesterday at Indy slots was awsome we had 31 sliders,A-thru D mains.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I swore off oval racing awhile ago, but at the rate the sliders are taking over, I may have to re-consider. I've got a lot of good memories at New Castle, great people to race with. Thanks for the invite, hope to see you on the 19th and 20th!


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

well now I got to get a slider.....since hardly no BRP cars will be there


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hm, I'd think a Scalpel would be more appropriate, Doctor.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

2 Quick announcements:

Door prizes have arrived from Mike at Exotek and they are NICE. No smilie for drool, unfortunately...

In the sponsor department we are happy to welcome aboard both Team Scream Racing and thetoyz.com. Looking forward to some quality merchandise to handout, just 16 days away.

Thanks and keep sending those entries. Pre-entry= reserved pit spot and quicker race program.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Prizes arrived today from RJ at thetoyz.com, and they are shiny! Hope you guys like aluminum. And titanium. or anything else that makes your car lighter, stronger, or shinier!

Also, we've had a few questions about the program this year I want to clear up.

Friday is not part of the Championship race program. It will be a night of club-level road course racing. Indy Slots will race any micro scale on-road class that night, provided there are three cars. That includes Tamiya Mini-Cooper class. If you choose to practice and race Friday night (2 heats), it is $10. If you choose to practice only, the fee is $5.

Saturday
 6AM Doors open at for oval practice
 9AM Heat Racing begins for Oval. Rounds will be 45 minutes
 12PM On-Road practice begins
 3 PM On-Road Heat racing begins. Rounds will be at least one hour.

Sunday
 8AM Doors open for off-road practice
 12PM Off-Road Heat racing begins. Rounds will be at least one hour.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

BadSign.........YGPM


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

What time does practice start on Friday? See ya soon!!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Are all the reserved pits gone?? I hope my entry was soon enuff......


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Addy for Indy Slots.......need to print a map.. the flier won't expand for me...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Friday is club racing. Doors normally open at 5 with road course racing at 7.

We still have open pit spaces, and Scootr, you're reserved.

Track address is 5135 S. Emerson Ave. Indianapolis, IN 46237


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

*Pre-Entry list*

Announcement:

All pre-entries must reach me by Thursday (1/17/08) evening 9 PM EST. Rmrmber, if you don't PAY in advance, a pit spot will not be reserved for you, excluding event sponsors.

Names in *boldface* are pre-paid, those not in bold are registered but not paid.

*Waaso, T**im*
*Annis, **Jason*
*Berry, **Dave*
*Altieri, **Nick*
*Trobaugh, **Ron*
*Sobol, **Barry*
*Poloncak, **Kris*
*Loranger, **Tom*
*Stephenson, **Tim*
*Larracey, **Steve*
*Watson, **Harold*
*Possman, **Ande*
*Wells, **Eric*
*Neiswinger, **Phil*
*Rogers, **Jerry, *
*Prieto, M**ichael*
Richards, Tom
Richards,Thomas
Whitlock,Brent
Dennis,Wes
Chitwood,Josh
Prichard,Tom
Lawson,Devin
Ford,Jason
Davis,John
Trebing,Chris
Trebing,Michael


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Brian..... have any BRP's coming???? oval or onroad????? haven't got a slider yet so maybe interested to run this old BRP...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll be gettin there a little late....probably going to miss a qualifier......but still looking forward to racing.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Also......are there tires for the old style M18 in stock? I may need a new set depending on the track bite...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Well the event is over for me. Only did the one day. All in all it was a good race and I will definatley try to get back for the "3rd annual".

I would like to see starting grid marked out for the start next time. It was one of the few things the track was missing and maybe a higher wall around the big slot car track...I got wacked in the back of my neck while working on my car..OUCH!!!!! :woohoo: :freak: 

Also as a reminder....Don't throw somebodies car! I suffered a motor mount failure in the first qualifier and a marshall tossed my car to another marshall to look at it then pull it from the track....Maybe the guy thought he was being helpful....but to me, all I saw was my M18 maybe getting broke worse than it was.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's the final results for yesterday's oval and on-road program:

A-Main results:
Oval
Modified Slider
1.	Jerry Morgan 70 laps
2.	Bob Swartz 68
3.	Jeff Grahm 67
Stock Slider
1.	Jason Annis 81
2.	Herbie Lee 79
3.	Jeff Grahm 74
On Road
Truck
1.	Tim Mohr 28 Laps 5m01.470
2.	Tom Loranger 28 5m09.082
3.	Wayne George 26 5m05.284
Mod Touring
1.	Kris Polancak 33 5m00.794
2.	Ron Trobaugh 32 5m07.476
3.	Dave Berry 31 5m01.849
Stock Touring
1.	Dave Berry 30 5m05.339
2.	Wesley Dennis 30 5m07.119
3.	Bob Swartz 28 5m03.243
Mod Recoil
1.	Kris Poloncak 35 5m05.560
2.	Ron Trobaugh 33 5m04.981
3.	Wesley Dennis 30 5m02.648

The closest an most exciting final of the day had to be the A Touring Stock, with Dave Berry and Wes Dennis changing the lead several times before the final. Bob Swartz and I also duelled it out for 3rd!

Kris Polancak delivered two near flawless drives to dominate the fastest classes of the day, Mod Recoil and Mod Micro-Touring. He is the Maestro.

Thanks to our event sponsors Exotek, Team Scream, The Toyz.com and Castle Creations for door prizes and technical support.

Also, a thank you to David Lee for his excellent race announcing. 

My personal thanks to Dave Berry for setup help on stock touring. Dave, your my hero.

Off-Road results to come later tonight.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Off-Road Champions:

Tim Mohr of Castle Creations/MaxAmps added to his trophy collection over the weekend with his second A-main victory in the Monster Truck Class

Ron trobaugh of Duneland Hobbies, who had two 2nd place finishes Saturday, brought home the championships in Mod truck and Mod Buggy.

Thanks once again to all our sponsors and racers for this weekends event. Look forward to seeing you all again next year!

Brian


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Did you ever get a chance to see the lap times from touring stock? I was curious what kind of times I was gettin in the main...I was close to the 9 sec lap times all night and wanted to see if I got one....tire wear caused me some early problems with flipping....but I adjusted and a few good ones in,,,,,,,,thanks Eric


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I threwthem away last night. Everyone in the top 5 cracked the 10 second barrier- except me (4th).


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Being a "spectator"/PB I noticed a few good and bad things about the race. It was a nice track for 18th scale. 

cons
The biggest downfall was the pit areas, we (Scootr and myself) had to pit right by the slot car track, where there was slot cars flying by our heads off and on all day long  . I believe the pit areas where the slot car guys was piting should have been avaliable for the racers, since that was the big event for the day. If you would have closed the slot car track for the event there would have been more pit room and more room to move around, it sucks when you are working on something and someone, not meaning to, bumps into you every 5 seconds.

Pros
I thought David Lee put on a good show  . There was a lot of good racing from kris p. in mod recoil and mod 18th scale sedan. :thumbsup: and there was an excellent pizza place two stores down :wave: and the hobby store had a lot of cars and parts in stock,

just some feedback


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks.......


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree about the slot car track. That's one of several things that's out of my control. 
Thanks for the comments guys, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

do you guys run sliders on the oval during the week or was that just for the big race


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

They run sliders on Sundays and thursday nights. call them at (317) 787-7568.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

I think everyone that attended had a good time. I'm just disappointed at the local turnout. I was just there for the oval portion sat. morning, but the local support wasn't what it should have been. We race sliders twice a week at Indy Slots. We've had as many as 33 show up to race and usually average around twenty. I think there was only like 16 stock sliders total and a few were from out of town. Anyways, thanks for putting on a good show and hopefully next year we can get more support from the locals. Later Matt Graves


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Matt. I wasn't there for Sunday's off-rooad program, but I understand the turnout was good.


----------

